# Traitor?



## sfmike (Aug 1, 2011)

USSF E4 John ARTHUR Young was a member of USSF and made propaganda broadcasts on behalf of the North Vietnamese Communists. Young was the leader of the Hanoi POW “Peace Committee. In his broadcasts Young called for the surrender of US servicemen in Vietnam. He also called for the overthrow of President Richard Nixon.

Some members of MACV - SOG Command and Control Group North, Cavianni in particular, have been longstanding and outspoken critics of Young’s treason . The members of MACV SOG CCN know of Young’s treason and hush it up while on the other hand are happy to spotlight Fonda’s youthful indiscretions.
Have any of you heard of him?

Mike
B-36 '68-'69


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Never heard of him. Was he a POW when he turned?

RF 1


----------



## JimMCpog (Nov 1, 2011)

http://militarytimes.com/citations-medals-awards/recipient.php?recipientid=28025

This is the same man correct?

I think the difference between the two is Jane Fonda was a child of privelege who didn't make those statements under duress. We don't know what kind of torture, deprivation or mental manipulation he went through before he spoke for the Viet Cong. He was charged with treason but not convicted.


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2011)

I think the best benchmark for his actions would be how other POWs view him. Cavianni was a POW, but how do others from the January 1968 period view him?

Mike, I also have to question why your post is an almost word for word copy of this one, to include the misspelling of Jon Cavaiani's name:
http://www.armchairgeneral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111718



> USSF E4 John ARTHUR Young was a member of USSF and made propaganda broadcasts on behalf of the North Vietnamese Communists. Young was the leader of the Hanoi POW “Peace Committee. In his broadcasts Young called for the surrender of US servicemen in Vietnam. He also called for the overthrow of President Richard Nixon.
> 
> If the standards that applied to William Joyce – Lord Haw Haw, were applied to Young - Young should have swung.
> 
> ...


----------

